# vacum sealers



## 2degrees (Jul 3, 2013)

I am about to buy my 3rd vacum sealer.  The ones from walmart just do not hold up for very long.   We usually put up about 3 deer, 25 pounds of sausage, so fresh vegies and several coolers of fish each year.  After about 2 years the food savers from walmart just seem to get weak and have problems. Do any of you all have ones that get used a lot and still hold up for a long time?  I went through the same process with my grinder, started cheap and then got a real one!  One day I will learn!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 4, 2013)

we use the foodsaver. when it breaks we buy a new one, put the old one in the new box and return it to walmart. youre right. they work great but dont hold up. wish i had an answer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

I've heard good things about the ones that Cabela's sells in the $300 range. I guess I'm lucky-we have a $100 Kenmore that we've used to death for well over ten years now-no telling how many tons of deer, hogs, fish, garden veggies, meat-on-sale, and other stuff that we've sealed up with that thing, still going strong.


----------



## 2degrees (Jul 4, 2013)

You are the lucky one


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a Foodsaver that's at least 10 years old.  No problems.  Keep it clean, and change the gasket every couple of years.  The gasket is a wear item.


----------



## jimboknows (Aug 18, 2013)

it might not be weak...might just be leaking from gasket...I have fixed several for coworkers...sometimes just take gasket out and soak in very hot water then reinstall, sometimes just put some food grade silicone on the gasket, sometimes order new gaskets.  They are easy to take apart and then you can tell if they have suction by putting you finger over the hoses.  Every one i have fixed except one has been fixed by fixing the leak.   Good luck...and you can buy heavier duty ones from Foodsaver...look for ones that have better duty cycle...just call them they can tell you which one is heavier duty.  Expect to pay almost $200


----------



## jimboknows (Aug 18, 2013)

i have gotten 4 free, or almost free ones from craigslist and "fixed" them and given to friends.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2013)

dixiecutter said:


> we use the foodsaver. when it breaks we buy a new one, put the old one in the new box and return it to walmart. youre right. they work great but dont hold up. wish i had an answer



Nice!


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 18, 2013)

A little pricey but good.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GP81R2/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2013)

Ours has started not vacuuming as tight as it used to. We were thinking gonna need to replace but maybe we need to check the gasket...... where is it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2013)

4HAND said:


> Ours has started not vacuuming as tight as it used to. We were thinking gonna need to replace but maybe we need to check the gasket...... where is it?


Its the rubber seal around the vacuum chamber on both the lid and lower section.
If you have a 2000 or 3000 series Foodsaver, i'd go ahead and replace both upper and lower gaskets. 
Go to the Foodsaver website and enter "gasket" in the search.


----------



## blues brother (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't try to vac seal powdery BBQ rubs.... They will monkey up the vac pump....dont ask how I know... Just sayin'


----------



## 280bst (Aug 29, 2013)

The Food Savers at China Mart are cheaper grade I found this out by calling Food Saver was having trouble with it gave them the serial# and they knew it came from Wal Mart. I found out when a company gets a big contract it's built to there spec's not the company making the product hence the cheaper price and service


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 3, 2013)

My wife & I removed & soaked the gaskets in hot water, then put them back on. It's now vacuuming/sealing better than it was. 

Thanks jimboknows!


----------



## jimboknows (Sep 3, 2013)

You are welcome...try a little food grade silicone also...
I love this site for the sharing of information. It's like have a thousand friends to run stuff by, surely someone has seen the problem before.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 17, 2013)

Are the expensive ones ($500- 1000.00) worth the money over the $300.00 model. Seems like the would vacuum out better for a tighter seal.


----------

